# My First Train Case



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 9, 2009)

So Ive been adding on to my MAC collection been storing my goods in a 3 drawer tupper wear container on my vanity. I gave in and purchased my first train case its super cute I saw it online at Target.com on my way home from the CCO I stopped at my local target to see if they had them. Sure enough they did. Its black with a lace design to it. They had it in 2 sizes I went with the bigger one!!!


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

very pretty traincase!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have the same one! I love it. Enjoy!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 9, 2009)

That's gorgeous! I need to check that out next time I'm at Target!


----------



## M.R.evie (Aug 9, 2009)

Luv it, too cute.  MAC should come up with a designed case!


----------



## christinakate (Aug 9, 2009)

very cute.


----------



## VAQTPIE (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 11, 2009)

really nice


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have that traincase! I have two of them and I might need a third one!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I have that traincase! I have two of them and I might need a third one!_

 
Tell me about it I havent put my makeup in it yet but im thinking about picking up a second one I really liked the purple lace one they had too but it was a smaller one.... but I figured I could still pry use it so I might give in and buy it


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 12, 2009)

o this is really cute.... i might just need to pic one up... my current traincase is overflowing lol


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 12, 2009)

thats pretty... i've seen those in the stores!


----------



## reem2790 (Aug 13, 2009)

i would buy it just for it's looks


----------

